# AristoCraft Track Joiner Screws



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I found an interesting method of getting the waxed in place screws out of the AristoCraft SS track and cleaning them up.

Set the track outside in the sun (at least down here in Alabama).

When I was assembling the first loop of track on the layout, I got frustrated trying to clean off the screws that came with the track and purchased a couple of packages of the loose screws. This saved a lot of time assembling the track. I just left most of the original screws in place under the track held in place by the red wax. The other day I was moving around some of the track and I noticed that there were red splotches under the track. I also found a pair of almost completely clean screws (I am sure I lost a few screws before I figured this out).


Tom Bray


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, Tom. That is a great idea!! That ought to work here in Florida too!!

Ed


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Found that out up here in TN too!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just chip them loose with a tiny screwdriver.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't use them and my track stays together just fine.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Found that out the hard way... testing track for fit... moved it to another spot and then tried to find them and by then the red wax was gone....on sandy soil. 

I pop 'em out with my pocket knife and set them on a board in the sun.... . I try to catch them before all the wax melts out of the socket. Helps hold them on the hex wrench by Mr. Allen. 

John


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd removed, and dropped plenty of those stupid little screws!! 
On a brink patio, where they fall into the cracks between bricks, mostly never to be seen again! 
Sometimes, I've gotten lucky, found 'em and able to actually pick them up! If light hits them right, I can see them 
that way also. But, I've given up on them, and replaced them with Split Jaw rail clamps! 
Plenty of rail joiners/screws available, for anyone that might want them!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I dropped all my screws in a cup of hot water. The wax they use has a low enough melting temp that the wax comes off with no effort. But I do have to admit I am mostly using rail clamps now. 

Terry


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I just dug mine out of the track, put them inside a coffee filter and nuked them for 30 seconds.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Place them on a paper towel in the sun and the towel will absorb the wax.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I just prize them out, complete with the wax, into a small rectangular container. Hot water pored over them removes the wax. The lid to the container, if placed beneath the track joint, serves as a tray to catch dropped screws when assembling track. This container and lid are easily obtainable in the UK - each time a visit is made to a "take-away" Chinese food outlet. I am sure you have similar containers Stateside. 


I did, however, buy a packet of replacement screws from my retailer as you always loose one or two one way or another.


----------

